# Overnight parking Lytham St Annes



## glenm

Fee will be £5 per night from 6pm to 10am the following day. 
- If motorhomers wish to stay on the car park during the day then normal tariffs and car park conditions will apply per parking bay their vehicle occupies.
- Overnight parking motorhomes will have to keep to a set area in the central area of the lower section of the car park.
- Maximum stay of 3 consecutive nights. No returns within 5 days. 
- Maximum vehicle length of 10 meters. 
- No caravans or trailers allowed. 
- No open fires or BBQs allowed. 
- Visitors are asked to take all waste away with them. 

Although no facilities are to be provided during this pilot phase there is a public convenience located approximately 300 meters along the promenade towards St Annes Pier. In addition the lower section of the car park where overnight motorhome parking will be allowed is flanked by a public leisure centre, a cinema, a carvery/public house as well as a RLNI visitor centre.
Cheers
James


----------



## jncrowe

When you say Lytham St Annes where do you mean ??


----------



## glenm

*Parking Lytham St Anns*

The parking is behind the swimming pool and a five minute walk to the town center, as you drive down the prom there is motorhome stopover sign on the road
Cheers 
James


----------



## sennen523

Hi All,
Would like to try this Aire at St. Annes for a few nights. Has anyone been recently and does it look pretty safe.
Has anyone got the GPS co-ords?

sennen523.


----------



## Rocles

It's right behind the Cinema, on the seafront, a short way down from the Pier...see pics I took yesterday


----------



## ched999uk

It's also next to a Toby Carvery


----------



## angmac22

Used this the very first night it was available. Went to the cinema that evening and had a meal at the pub. Great idea for overnighting.


----------



## teemyob

*GPS*

Does anyone the GPS?

Please

TM


----------



## Rocles

*Re: GPS*



teemyob said:


> Does anyone the GPS?
> 
> Please
> 
> TM


Google Maps says its -

53.746598, -3.031690

The Cinema is -

The Island Cinema
South Promenade
Lytham St Annes
FY8 1LY
" To find us using your satnav enter postcode FY8 1LS "


----------



## EJB

I googled 'Cinema Lytham St Annes.?????

53.746314,-3.030671


SNAP :lol:


----------



## teemyob

Decimal Degrees (WGS84)
Latitude	Longitude
53.746314	-3.030671
Degrees, Minutes & Seconds
Latitude	Longitude
N53 44 46	W3 01 50
GPS
Latitude	Longitude
N 53 44.779	W 3 01.840
UTM
X	Y
30N	497977	5955297


----------



## Jimbost

Staying here tonight. Only us. Feeling all alone and vulnerable. Windy....MH rocking in the wind....Wind whistling through the vents. Should have parked tomorrow night....... It's Halloween. 8O


----------



## teemyob

*weekend*



Jimbost said:


> Staying here tonight. Only us. Feeling all alone and vulnerable. Windy....MH rocking in the wind....Wind whistling through the vents. Should have parked tomorrow night....... It's Halloween. 8O


Going to give it a try at weekend.

TM


----------



## ethnicall

We stayed on Saturday night with two other vans. After a freezing day in Blackpool it turned very wet & windy. We arrived about 8.30pm and almost all the spaces in the centre where vans are meant to park were filled with cars from the cinema. By 10.30 they had all gone. We got to stay an extra hour as the clocks had changed that night.
Very quiet apart from the howling gale & lashing rain.
Good Cafe by the entrance in old railway carriages for breakfast.


----------



## airstream

*When*

When does it close?
Ray


----------



## urbanracer

I was at St Annes 2 weeks ago looked on the car parks signs, and it said the trail had finished at end of september.
That was it, no details if it was going to start next year,I wondered why it did not extend over winter as there will be less cars about then.


----------



## ratters

Traveled down from scotland and stayed there for 1 night mid september. (was booked in to hampton rd site in blackpool for 5 days) but stayed here the night before. 

1- couldnt find who or where to pay the £5 fee?
2- great stop over for 1 night
3- as stated above when wind is blowing the van was rocking


----------



## dyfiman

*motorhome parking lytham st annes*

does anyone know if parking is still permitted for motorhomes in Lytham? i read that they were turning motorhomes away. If not, I've read that you can park near fairhaven lake??


----------



## kez1958

*motorhome overnights*

been today 
looks a good place to stop


----------

